# Glutton for punishment!



## Stitch147 (Jan 22, 2018)

Just signed up for this years Thames Path Challenge - Thames Bridges Trek.
I know, I'm mad!
I'm not setting myself the challenge of completing 10 challenges this year but have already signed up for 3 different walks (I'm sure more will be added as the year goes on!).


----------



## Amigo (Jan 22, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Just signed up for this years Thames Path Challenge - Thames Bridges Trek.
> I know, I'm mad!
> I'm not setting myself the challenge of completing 10 challenges this year but have already signed up for 3 different walks (I'm sure more will be added as the year goes on!).



You mad, mad but brilliant fool you!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2018)

Good for you Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You mad, mad but brilliant fool you!


Keeps me motivated Amigo, if I didn't have events to get out and train for I'd easily sit about in doors doing nothing.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 24, 2018)

Your achievements last year definitely have inspired me to do some of these events this year. I wonder if you have thought about taking part in a Be Gung-ho event. I did one a couple of years ago (50th birthday!), was very nervous, definitely outside my comfort zone...it was such good fun! Just a thought.

http://begung-ho.co.uk/


----------



## Flower (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Stitch! I think you're amazing taking on these challenges


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 24, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Your achievements last year definitely have inspired me to do some of these events this year. I wonder if you have thought about taking part in a Be Gung-ho event. I did one a couple of years ago (50th birthday!), was very nervous, definitely outside my comfort zone...it was such good fun! Just a thought.
> 
> http://begung-ho.co.uk/


They look like fun! I may have to sign up for one of those!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 27, 2018)

Good for you @Stitch147. You’ve got me thinking...might be time for me to take on a challenge...hmmm.


----------

